# New USDA Regulations on Imports



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

USDA: Puppy Imports Must Be Healthy, 6 Months Old - ABC News


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

As much as I dislike HSUS, at least they are trying to do something to increase the odds of survivability if someone absolutely must import a puppy from overseas.


----------

